
Trends for Social Networks, Messengers, and Digital Media - yurylifshits
https://consumer.substack.com/p/state-of-social-2020
======
swagasaurus-rex
No mention of ycombinator, the last bastion of high quality technical content.

What ever happened to slashdot.org?

~~~
erikschoster
> What ever happened to slashdot.org?

I asked myself the same thing not too long ago and ended up putting slashdot
back into my RSS reader for a while. I was (sort of) surprised to see that
basically everything in the "best of" HN RSS feed was also covered in the
slashdot feed. They were almost identical for the few weeks I was subscribing
to both, the same stories are covered...

~~~
doublerabbit
I found that Slashdot reposts from HN and Reddit reposts from Slashdot.

the cycle is continuous.

You do have imgur which at one point was largely teamed up with reddit and was
originally built for reddit in the early days. However reddit got unhappy that
they were making money off reddit’s user base so they quietly sank that ship.

Not sure where gfycat originated from but Digg was my first aggregator site
before the makeover which I can only assume content came from HN too.

